# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán > Nhật Sơn shop >  Combo stepper motor +drive

## nhatson

Combo stepper motor 60mm 3.5Nm và bộ điều khiển B458 4A 60VDC
thông số driver
-Maximum motor voltage: 60VDC
-Peak current: 4A per phase
-Micro step models: haf step, micro-step 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 5, 10, 20, 25, 50, 6, 9, 12, 18, 36
-Opto-isolated step/direction
-Auto reduce current while motor is stopped
-150khz maximum step pulse -frequency
-Active damping
-Internal socketed fuse
-Short circuit protec
-Over voltage protec
-Bảo hành 2 năm cho driver

thông số motor
Kích thước mặt bích 60x60
Cốt 10mm dài 25mm
Moment 3.6Nm
Chiều dài 101mm

Price 1t5







Combo stepper motor 57mm 1.7Nm và bộ điều khiển B348 3A 48VDC

thông số driver B348
-Maximum motor voltage: 60VDC
-Peak current: 3A per phase
-Micro step models: haf step, micro-step 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 5, 10, 20, 25, 50, 6, 9, 12, 18, 36
-Opto-isolated step/direction
-Auto reduce current while motor is stopped
-150khz maximum step pulse -frequency
-Active damping
-Internal socketed fuse
-Short circuit protec
-Over voltage protec
-Bảo hành 2 năm cho driver
thông số motor
Kích thước mặt bích57x57
Cốt 6.35mm dài 25mm
Moment 1.7Nm
Chiều dài motor 78mm

Price 1t/bộ



Contact:
Tel/zalo/viber : 0947985068
Email support@nhatsonelec.com

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, Ga con, solero

----------


## nhatson

Combo stepper motor 86mm 6Nm + stepper driver
Stepper drive model: B458
-Maximum motor voltage: 60VDC
-Peak current: 4A per phase
-Micro step models: Haf step, micro-step 4, 8, 16, 32, 5, 10, 20, 25, 50, 6, 9, 12, 18, 36
-Opto-isolated step/direction
-Auto reduce current while motor  is stopped
-150khz maximum step pulse -frequency
-Active damping
-Internal socketed fuse
-Soft start
-Short circuit protec
-Over voltage protec
-Bảo hành 2 năm cho driver
Made in Viet Nam                       
Stepper motor 86mm, 2 phase, 4 dây,  dài 113mm , 4A 6Nm
Cốt 14mm , nặng 3.8kg
Price 1t9





Contact: Nhật Sơn, 0947985068 tel/zalo/viber



Combo stepper motor 86mm 4Nm + stepper driver
Stepper drive model: B458
-Maximum motor voltage: 60VDC
-Peak current: 4A per phase
-Micro step models: Haf step, micro-step 4, 8, 16, 32, 5, 10, 20, 25, 50, 6, 9, 12, 18, 36
-Opto-isolated step/direction
-Auto reduce current while motor  is stopped
-150khz maximum step pulse -frequency
-Active damping
-Internal socketed fuse
-Soft start
-Short circuit protec
-Over voltage protec
-Bảo hành 2 năm cho driver
Made in Viet Nam                       
Stepper motor 86mm, 2 phase, 4 dây,  dài 76mm , 4A 4Nm
Cốt 14mm , nặng 2.5kg
Price 1t7





Contact: Nhật Sơn, 0947985068 tel/zalo/viber

----------

Diyodira, huyquynhbk, solero, tcm, Tuanlm

----------


## solero

Ủng hộ anh Tí. Nhanh ra Close loop để anh em ủng hộ nào.

----------

huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

Video test B458
B458 at 50V 3A, stepper motor size 57 1.7N. ballscrew 6mm, run at 1333rpm ~ 8000mm/min, acc 800mm/s2

----------

huyquynhbk, QuyND

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác chủ có closed loop project không, bao lâu nữa ra để em chờ

----------


## nhatson

> Bác chủ có closed loop project không, bao lâu nữa ra để em chờ


làm 5 năm roài mà chưa đạt nên em cũng chửa biết tới bao giờ

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## nhatson

Combo stepper motor 57mm 1.7Nm và bộ điều khiển B348 3A 48VDC

thông số driver B348
-Maximum motor voltage: 60VDC
-Peak current: 3A per phase
-Micro step models: haf step, micro-step 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 5, 10, 20, 25, 50, 6, 9, 12, 18, 36
-Opto-isolated step/direction
-Auto reduce current while motor is stopped
-150khz maximum step pulse -frequency
-Active damping
-Internal socketed fuse
-Short circuit protec
-Over voltage protec
-Bảo hành 2 năm cho driver
thông số motor
Kích thước mặt bích57x57
Cốt 6.35mm dài 25mm
Moment 1.7Nm
Chiều dài motor 78mm

Price 1t/bộ

----------

